

Rate my startup: Prize Glutton - LiamBest
http://apps.facebook.com/PrizeGlutton/
I've build a rewards site where users complete offers and refer friends for points, they then use said points to buy real items (iPods, games, etc) from our store, all from the familiar comfort of Facebook. (US/CAN only.. for now)
======
LiamBest
I've build a rewards site where users complete offers and refer friends for
points, they then use said points to buy real items (iPods, games, etc) from
our store, all from the familiar comfort of Facebook. (US/CAN only.. for now)

